# How do you clean a boys cup?



## Evan&Anna's_Mom (Jun 12, 2003)

For those of you who have boys in sports, how do you keep his cup (as in the protective type) clean? My son plays baseball, and the cup is a required part of the uniform. As with many younger boys, he's not always as careful about being clean and dry before pulling up after using the restroom, and he's had several times when he's had a urine accident while in uniform. He forgets to go because he concentrates so hard on the game or the line at the restroom is too long. Anyway, I'm left with a urine-smelly, sweaty hard plastic and rubber contraption to get clean and odor-free. I'm not sure if the washer (no dryer, obviously) would damage the rubber? I don't really want to wash it like a dish -- mostly because I can't say I'm keen on touching it. And having him wash it, when he's not responsible for other laundry, feels sort of like a punishment for something to me, which is completely not called for. What does everyone else do?


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

I've accidentally left my husband's with the clothes and washed it without damage. Normally I'd use dishsoap and wash by hand if it needed it.


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

dh says the hard piece should come out - that HIS do - so he takes his out and tosses the elastic support part into the laundry. Then when he gets it back from me clean and dry (I wash it w/the whites but dry it on the rack) he reinserts the plastic protective cup into the codpiece (codpiece - what a great word!). Hth!


----------



## lerlerler (Mar 31, 2004)

My rugby playing DH just tosses the whole thing in the laundry... cup, straps and all. Been doing that for YEARS. No ill effects that I know of.


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

My sons wear hockey jocks and compression short - both have cups in them that come out. However, since neither go in the dryer I throw them in the washer and wash away. One did accidently go in the dryer once and shrunk!


----------

